# LED transition for fellow RV'ers



## AlexRV (May 29, 2012)

I am sure many of you are familiar with the subject of LED lighting in your RV's, and perhaps even began to switch over to LED lighting yourselves. In case you have not, I would like to personally attest to the great benefits of LED lighting for an RV. First of all, we are all familiar with the problems we face in conserving electricity, especially the boondocks enthusiasts out there, and how troublesome these issues can become. The reason why I personally became such an avid fan of these lights is that the incredible saving in electricity they generate. If we are to compare the standard the incandescent bulbs that uses 3.5-3.7 amps of electricity to the mere 0.2-0.3 amps of the equivalent LED bulb, the combined electricity we can save on a trip is pretty impressive to say the least! Leaving a light on overnight (which I'm sure we all have at one point or another) is no longer the problem it used to be, not even an issue to concern yourself with! Replacing the interior lights is usually a breeze, as the standard 1141 or 1156 LED replacement with a bayonet base mounts with ease, fitting just about any light fixture on the RV. Also fairly important to mention is the fact that these bulbs produce little to no heat- I'm sure many of you have had to deal with melted plastic light fixture on a hot summers day with the old incandescent bulbs. To be honest, aside from the barely noticeably dimmer and whiter (which can even be an advantage in some cases) lighting the LED offers, there isn't a single reason that RV'ers should have to bother themselves with the outdated incandescent bulbs!

As an RV enthusiast, I am currently speaking on behalf of a company  (that I will leave nameless, as I am not trying to spam or advertise on this forum) that is looking into helping RV'ers make the switch towards LED lighting for their RV's. I have visited and read various forums on this website for a while, and have greatly benefited from the tips and knowledge you folks so readily exchange here. I have decided to register here and finally contribute to the discussions. As my first post here, I would like to ask your assistance in providing the valuable information that would help this company cater to the specific needs of as many RV'ers as possible. The company has agreed to provide all readers of the forum with sample LED lights for little to no cost in exchange for the general information concerning the lighting specifications; particularly the exact amount of lights and light fixtures equipped to your model of RV. In exchange for this information; including the make, model, year and the information about lighting, you will receive a complimentary LED replacement lights for your RV. Many great reviews have already came in on these bulbs, such as; 
_"I have a 1994 Dodge Roadtrek Versatile (Class B) RV and replaced every light bulb in the cabin with these LEDs and they worked just as I hoped. It does give a "whiter" tone to everything, which I personally find more pleasant. But the best thing about these bulbs is the Amps they pull (or lack of). I don't know exact numbers but they consume something like 50% to 70%+ less energy than your incandescent bulbs. This is tremendous savings on your battery supply for a minimal cost. Every RV'er needs to buy these LEDs. On second thought, just everyone needs these."_
 If you are pleased with the results, we are ready to offer the whole transition to LED lighting with huge discounts; substantially less then you would pay anywhere else! This exclusive offer for Camping Road Trip members is in a way a thank you for the invaluable help you folks have offered to amateur RV'ers such as my friend and I, so I thank you ahead of time for your help and understanding


----------



## gr8daggett (Jun 3, 2012)

What do I need to do?  Just reply in this forum with the information?


----------



## ejdixon (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds really interesting. Might get that for my Motorhome. How do I get more information?


----------



## Shorty (Jun 7, 2012)

I googled part of the quote and found it on a few more forums. I think the bulb they are talking about is found on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/HQRP-Bayonet-Replacement-Radiation-Health/dp/B004XMW874/ref=cm_rdp_product
found the samequote there also: 





> I have a 1994 Dodge Roadtrek Versatile (Class B) RV and replaced every light bulb in the cabin with these LEDs and they worked just as I hoped


I have NOT found where you can give them than Model of your coach and they replace all bulbs...unless that meant, this one bulb replaces all of them


----------



## Calgary Dave (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm going to be switching over all my interior lights to LED as well.  With around 15 bulbs, I'll be going from a total of 250 watts/17 amps to a total of only 25 watts/1.6 amps.

The RV places want almost $15 PER bulb.  I was thinking of trying them from ebay.  These ones are about $6 per bulb:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/10x-BA15S-11...327?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bfd0cf2f


----------



## Wolfpack Fan (Jun 10, 2012)

I am very interested in the LED light conversion as well.  Having a few tactical style led flashlights, I know well how bright they can be.  My brightest has 3 cree 1300 lumen led's and it's blinding.  I recently purchased from ebay a 5 meter flexible strip of SMD3528 LED 12 volt lights.  I paid $11.99 with shipping.  There's 300 led's on the entire strip and the power consumption is 4 watts.  I was hoping when I purchased it to use it under the awning for night lighting.  They're bright, but I don't think they're quite bright enough for that, even with 300 LED's.  Next purchase will be the same strip with SMD 5050's.  They're bigger led's and should emit a little more light.  The one I got though, will go across the top of the slide in the main salon of our motorhome.  Being 12v they'll easilly wire into existing lighting.  The lighting will be indirect and should create nice mood lighting with considerably less power consumption than any of the existing lights.  The coolest one I've seen is a 5 meter strip of led's that have several different colors and a remote control.  The lights can be set for one color, transition from color to color, strobe, flashing, all sorts of combinations.  You can create your own little disco, lol.


----------



## RVBob7645 (Jun 24, 2012)

Shorty;78080 said:
			
		

> I googled part of the quote and found it on a few more forums. I think the bulb they are talking about is found on Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/HQRP-Bayonet-Replacement-Radiation-Health/dp/B004XMW874/ref=cm_rdp_product
> found the samequote there also:
> I have NOT found where you can give them than Model of your coach and they replace all bulbs...unless that meant, this one bulb replaces all of them



Thanks for sharing that link it reminded me that someone I know could use this.


----------



## Andresawan5251 (Jul 11, 2012)

But, personally, I prefer the warmer colors of the regular bulbs - shows my age less! 


> A business that makes nothing but money is a poor business. http://www.niceledlights.com
> Henry Ford


----------



## mvdmill (Jul 11, 2012)

I want to convert my 5er to LED lighting as well. Who do I contact?

Hook me up to the right people. I want to go LED in my 5er.






			
				AlexRV;77689 said:
			
		

> I am sure many of you are familiar with the subject of LED lighting in your RV's, and perhaps even began to switch over to LED lighting yourselves. In case you have not, I would like to personally attest to the great benefits of LED lighting for an RV. First of all, we are all familiar with the problems we face in conserving electricity, especially the boondocks enthusiasts out there, and how troublesome these issues can become. The reason why I personally became such an avid fan of these lights is that the incredible saving in electricity they generate. If we are to compare the standard the incandescent bulbs that uses 3.5-3.7 amps of electricity to the mere 0.2-0.3 amps of the equivalent LED bulb, the combined electricity we can save on a trip is pretty impressive to say the least! Leaving a light on overnight (which I'm sure we all have at one point or another) is no longer the problem it used to be, not even an issue to concern yourself with! Replacing the interior lights is usually a breeze, as the standard 1141 or 1156 LED replacement with a bayonet base mounts with ease, fitting just about any light fixture on the RV. Also fairly important to mention is the fact that these bulbs produce little to no heat- I'm sure many of you have had to deal with melted plastic light fixture on a hot summers day with the old incandescent bulbs. To be honest, aside from the barely noticeably dimmer and whiter (which can even be an advantage in some cases) lighting the LED offers, there isn't a single reason that RV'ers should have to bother themselves with the outdated incandescent bulbs!
> 
> As an RV enthusiast, I am currently speaking on behalf of a company  (that I will leave nameless, as I am not trying to spam or advertise on this forum) that is looking into helping RV'ers make the switch towards LED lighting for their RV's. I have visited and read various forums on this website for a while, and have greatly benefited from the tips and knowledge you folks so readily exchange here. I have decided to register here and finally contribute to the discussions. As my first post here, I would like to ask your assistance in providing the valuable information that would help this company cater to the specific needs of as many RV'ers as possible. The company has agreed to provide all readers of the forum with sample LED lights for little to no cost in exchange for the general information concerning the lighting specifications; particularly the exact amount of lights and light fixtures equipped to your model of RV. In exchange for this information; including the make, model, year and the information about lighting, you will receive a complimentary LED replacement lights for your RV. Many great reviews have already came in on these bulbs, such as;
> _"I have a 1994 Dodge Roadtrek Versatile (Class B) RV and replaced every light bulb in the cabin with these LEDs and they worked just as I hoped. It does give a "whiter" tone to everything, which I personally find more pleasant. But the best thing about these bulbs is the Amps they pull (or lack of). I don't know exact numbers but they consume something like 50% to 70%+ less energy than your incandescent bulbs. This is tremendous savings on your battery supply for a minimal cost. Every RV'er needs to buy these LEDs. On second thought, just everyone needs these."_
> If you are pleased with the results, we are ready to offer the whole transition to LED lighting with huge discounts; substantially less then you would pay anywhere else! This exclusive offer for Camping Road Trip members is in a way a thank you for the invaluable help you folks have offered to amateur RV'ers such as my friend and I, so I thank you ahead of time for your help and understanding


----------



## Angrard (Aug 19, 2012)

AlexRV;77689 said:
			
		

> I am sure many of you are familiar with the subject of LED lighting in your RV's, and perhaps even began to switch over to LED lighting yourselves. In case you have not, I would like to personally attest to the great benefits of LED lighting for an RV. First of all, we are all familiar with the problems we face in conserving electricity, especially the boondocks enthusiasts out there, and how troublesome these issues can become. The reason why I personally became such an avid fan of these lights is that the incredible saving in electricity they generate. If we are to compare the standard the incandescent bulbs that uses 3.5-3.7 amps of electricity to the mere 0.2-0.3 amps of the equivalent LED bulb, the combined electricity we can save on a trip is pretty impressive to say the least! Leaving a light on overnight (which I'm sure we all have at one point or another) is no longer the problem it used to be, not even an issue to concern yourself with! Replacing the interior lights is usually a breeze, as the standard 1141 or 1156 LED replacement with a bayonet base mounts with ease, fitting just about any light fixture on the RV. Also fairly important to mention is the fact that these bulbs produce little to no heat- I'm sure many of you have had to deal with melted plastic light fixture on a hot summers day with the old incandescent bulbs. To be honest, aside from the barely noticeably dimmer and whiter (which can even be an advantage in some cases) lighting the LED offers, there isn't a single reason that RV'ers should have to bother themselves with the outdated incandescent bulbs!
> 
> As an RV enthusiast, I am currently speaking on behalf of a company  (that I will leave nameless, as I am not trying to spam or advertise on this forum) that is looking into helping RV'ers make the switch towards LED lighting for their RV's. I have visited and read various forums on this website for a while, and have greatly benefited from the tips and knowledge you folks so readily exchange here. I have decided to register here and finally contribute to the discussions. As my first post here, I would like to ask your assistance in providing the valuable information that would help this company cater to the specific needs of as many RV'ers as possible. The company has agreed to provide all readers of the forum with sample LED lights for little to no cost in exchange for the general information concerning the lighting specifications; particularly the exact amount of lights and light fixtures equipped to your model of RV. In exchange for this information; including the make, model, year and the information about lighting, you will receive a complimentary LED replacement lights for your RV. Many great reviews have already came in on these bulbs, such as;
> _"I have a 1994 Dodge Roadtrek Versatile (Class B) RV and replaced every light bulb in the cabin with these LEDs and they worked just as I hoped. It does give a "whiter" tone to everything, which I personally find more pleasant. But the best thing about these bulbs is the Amps they pull (or lack of). I don't know exact numbers but they consume something like 50% to 70%+ less energy than your incandescent bulbs. This is tremendous savings on your battery supply for a minimal cost. Every RV'er needs to buy these LEDs. On second thought, just everyone needs these."_
> If you are pleased with the results, we are ready to offer the whole transition to LED lighting with huge discounts; substantially less then you would pay anywhere else! This exclusive offer for Camping Road Trip members is in a way a thank you for the invaluable help you folks have offered to amateur RV'ers such as my friend and I, so I thank you ahead of time for your help and understanding




Another nice information on LED lights. Net is filled with endless information on LED lights just to guide people for adopting this technology


----------



## Boyde31 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was thinking of doing this to my RV, but was a little skeptical. If anyone has made the transition on this would they mind sharing how they like it, and maybe post some pictures for us to see?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2012)

I went to the web site provided and I did find the 1156 bulbs,  but I did not find the plug in type that are over the dinner table and the sofa. I also could not find the under the counter one with the small wires that plug in. Can someone tell me where I need to go for those.


----------

